# Done, done and DONE!!!!!



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Whoohooo! 

Done. 

Done. 

Done.

:banana02: :banana02: :banana02:

Done!!!!


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

We have 2 weeks left.

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

We;'d be done but DS has to memorize those times tables!!! We have 4, 9, 12 to go.....


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

We have four days! By next Thursday we will be joining you in the DONE! group.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

oooooh, I'm jealous! We have 3 weeks left officially, and then I keep the kids going with light work through the summer.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

we are finished also. The kids are going to do state history this summer just for a little "extra" to keep them going. I am going to finish grading and recording everything next week and then relax for the summer. Of course DS who is 13 wants to work a little on rainy days so that when hunting season gets here he can take a few days off, his mind is always thinking of more ways to spend time hunting.


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

This is interesting to me bc I have never even entertained the thought of having "summers off" My SIL didn't really understand why we wouldnt have a break but we take breaks as we need when we need. 

what do you guys do over the summer? Im glad you are happy though! The faster summer is here and over the fast we can get to fall! (my favorite time of year for things completely not to do with school  )


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

They have daily reading requirement (which is never a problem, the problem is getting them to put the books down!) and summer projects. My older son is working on writing a novel, and my younger son has the rabbits (they started as his 4H project, and now provide enough meat to give us a rabbit meal almost every week for the year).

Gardening and barn chores are part of the learning process, too, and they both have sports activities -- this year we're trying to start a local rec soccer program. DS15 has a summer job, and DS13 has taken over his older brother's house chores as a result.

Summer is always busier for us than winter, when they do most of their academics, because we raise a lot of our own food, and live in a busy farming community. There's always things to be done, if not here, then lending a hand to our neighbors. 

One of the reasons we chose to home educate was because we wanted our children more in touch with the changing of the seasons and how that affects us as human beings. Growing season has, traditionally, been a time when most academics were put on the shelf, and the business of growing food for the year was seen to. We are strong on the academics through the rest of the year, but the boys are very involved in the production of our needs during this season, and I feel that's as much learning as their book-learning.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Me! Me! I'm done too, as of today! :clap: :clap: W00T!

CIndyc.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I have one math test to give, ds has 3 days of math & dd has 5 of handwriting. Then next week we do standardized tests and we are done!! I am so close I can taste it.


----------

